# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dream world on view in downtown gallery - Longmont Daily Times-Call

## Dream Guide Team

*Dream world on view in downtown gallery**Longmont Daily Times-Call*It's not quite a dream world, actually. More like a *lucid dream*. It's contained in a painting by Damon Mohl called "Hypnagogia," the term for that transition period between wakefulness and sleep, when the conscious mind can be full of the kinds of *...***

----------


## Mancon

Woah...I love lucid dream (or just dreams in general) based artwork. This definitely makes me want to go to the place in the painting.

----------

